

Orgzly – Orgmode on Mobile - kirang1989
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orgzly

======
macco
Nice one. Similar to
[http://rockiger.com/en/akiee/](http://rockiger.com/en/akiee/), which
implements org-mode with Markdown.

------
xorcist
I haven't made friends with org-mode, but I've grown to like Taskwarrior for
desktop, and recently started to use Mirakel for mobile. Mirakel has a decent
UI and also syncs with your CalDAV data source.

------
Ixiaus
Yes! Finally something usable (ui wise). I can't use it though until I can
sync using Google sync...

Would love Google cal sync too, I use that heavily in the other mobile org
android app.

